# Great day on the gulf...Scamps and more!



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday evening my buddy Chris came over and helped out with some needed minor boatmaintenance....Thanks Chris! 

Wecompleted our tasks and decided to giveit a try today asthe forecast was unbelievable at under 1 foot...Wow!!! Gotta go...

I've beenanxious to explore a new area "to me" and hoped toadd a few grouperspots to the GPS.. We didn't find the theGag hole I was hoping for but did find a good mix of scamp, mingo, lane,red grouper although undersize by a hairand added a few good numbers for future hunting...We hit many spots on the drift and moved on...I think we could of sunk the boat with mingos at one spot had we anchored up a bit. We were also occupied with many undersized Aj's (one just shy of legal size :reallycrying) and a few Chicken Dolphin..At one spot we were landing 2 scamp at a time on a chicken rig but most were just legal or undersized...the just legal scamp went back with the undersizeas I didn't want to chance them suckers shrinking on iceby the time we got back to the pass. No doubt,our catchwas inspected by a polite FWC officer when we returned to the pass. He's polite and very consistent...

All in all a good day exploring the gulf!

Leaving shoreline at 0600 with ok skies to the east...different story to the west.:banghead

Wewere held up at the pass until 0900 by lighting producing thunder storms..when skies cleared we headed south.










Chris lands a nice Scamp on a jig he poured and painted.Chriswould land manyAj's, red grouper and a few mingos on his custom jigs..










Here's our catch for the day.










Mahi steaks for dinner tonight.:hungry Great end to a great day on the water!


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Yesterday was a great day to get out into the gulf, nice catch.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's another nice mess of fish there Jimmy. Good to see yall had a good day. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Jimmy nice mess of fish. It seems the dolphin are starting to really move in.

Rob


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice catch, all tasty on the table. Were the chicken dolphin caught on floating debris, oron a flat line while bottom fishing?


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice catch Jimmy...scamp, mingo, and mahi...very tasty.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Helluva job. Way to go guys.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you guys were able to get out, man that looks good.:hungry


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *C-monsters (5/13/2009)*Very nice catch, all tasty on the table. Were the chicken dolphin caught on floating debris, oron a flat line while bottom fishing?


C,jumping chicken dolphin were spotted near a scattered weed line under diving birds aways off while bottom dropping...I grabbeda free linewith a small circle hookslapped apiece of squid and they ate and Chris rigged up a top water lure and did very well....

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

YUM its whats for supper. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/13/2009)*YUM its whats for supper. Nice mess of fish.


Tonight's menu will be a PFF crawfish boil...Will you be there???

Jimmy


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Will you PLEASE post that recipe for Mahi. I want to eat my computer screan!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice Jimmy.I skipped lunch today and now I am going to starve to death waiting on the crawfish boil.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck yeah Jimmy!


----------

